# 6 May 2006 Report



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Ladies,, Went out today out of Point Pleasant and headed to the inlet of Manasquan and drifted bagged a nice bluefish for the freezer and a load of Sea robins.. Fluke bite was on fire with Mack.. Only they weren't open season yet.. Alot of nice fluke out there. All fluke landed ranged from 17 - 20inches.. The day went from 600am to 1130am due to the high winds 10 - 25 knots from the East-Northeast gust up to 30knots..

Blues were caught on diamond jigs ..

Tight Lines
Rich


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

boat or shore?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Boat but did see a few nice keeper Stripers and blues being picked from the jetty on the Manasquan Inlet.


----------

